# Dragon Age Inquisition



## KiloPatches (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey fellow players! 

Lately my boyfriend and I have been really into Dragon Age Inquisition:





GREAT game, in my opinion. There is some controversy behind it (http://gamerant.com/dragon-age-inquisition-dorian-first-gay-character/) with the introduction of their first fully gay character, Dorian, whose backstory I love to BITS. I think they did an EXCELLENT job, and I fully support any game that supports the gay relationships and shuns homophobia. 

Post below, (if you have played the game) the following (you can post for multiple characters if you made more than one) XD

*Character Name:
Race:
Gender:
Who you Romanced, or intend to (if anyone):*


Spoiler: BONUS QUESTIONS FOR EXPERIENCED PLAYERS ONLY!



*Mages or Templars? 
Who did you Support to become Divine?*



Be sure to put any, well... SPOILERS.... in a SPOILER!!!!! Hahaha. There may be new people to the game, so *LET'S ASSUME THE BASE OF OPERATIONS IS IN HAVEN* - ANYTHING PAST THAT POINT PUT IN A *SPOILER!!!*. ALL FOLLOWERS HAVE BEEN UNLOCKED, SO YOU CAN CHAT ABOUT THEM, AND THE HINTERLANDS, THE STORM COAST AND VAL ROYEAUX HAVE BEEN UNLOCKED.

I will start:

*Character Name: Ellana
Race: Dalish Elf
Gender: Female
Class: Rogue Archer
Who you Romanced, or intend to (if anyone): Solas *


Spoiler: Romancing Solas!!!! WARNING: MAJOR SPOILERS



Most Romantic and heartbreaking thing EVER! He is the sweetest most romantic person.... I wish it was like Iron Bull sometime where we could just go have sex somewhere, lol, but that's not Solas. No.... he offers to remove my tattoos.... tells me I am beautiful..... dumps me.... then becomes the DREAD WOLF!!!!! OMG!!!!! I LOVE YOU, SOLAS!!!!!





Spoiler: BONUS QUESTIONS FOR EXPERIENCED PLAYERS ONLY!



*Mages or Templars? MAGES. Kicking ass with Dorian in the future was fun. Plus he is super fabulous. XD I love him. Seeing Lilliana get tortured broke my heart though.
What is your Specialty? Assassin.    
Who did you Support to become Divine? Lilliana - like Cassandra said, she is  Dragon hunter. XD *



Your turn!


----------



## Caius (Jan 9, 2015)

Moving to the gamers lounge for you! All posts on gaming need to be in the lounge.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 9, 2015)

Sorry! I thought this fit into the "Contemporary Movies, Events, etc...." category. XD Thanks!


----------



## radical6 (Jan 9, 2015)

i nEED TO FINISH DA2 SO I CAN **** CULLEN AS A DALISH MAGE

I ****ING HATE SERA SHES AN *******
I WISH CASS WAS GAY SHES TOO CUTE TO BE STRAIGHT


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 9, 2015)

justice said:


> i nEED TO FINISH DA2 SO I CAN **** CULLEN AS A DALISH MAGE
> 
> I ****ING HATE SERA SHES AN *******
> I WISH CASS WAS GAY SHES TOO CUTE TO BE STRAIGHT



WHY did your post have me on the floor LAUGHING MY ****ING ASS OFF?!?!?! 

Please take this thread seriously...... I was hoping for fellow Inquisitors.....Or Heralds of Andrastes..... XD


----------



## radical6 (Jan 9, 2015)

I am I just can't play the game yet =(
I watched my BFF play tho sera is an asshol. she's cute but an ******* to elves


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 9, 2015)

Character Name: Aries
Race: Dalish Elf Archer
Gender: Female 
Who you Romanced, or intend to (if anyone): Cullen. I swear to the Maker when I first saw him in DAO and his confession about his feelings for my Mage I wanted to romance him. 



Spoiler



I picked Mages, because Grand Enchanter Fiona is Alistair's mom. If no one knew this I'm sorry, I'm currently reading the DA books and that's how I found out.



Add:

My archer is my 2nd play through. On my first I made a Mage and also romanced Cullen. All the choices aside from who will be Divine will most likely be the same. 



Spoiler



In my first play through I picked Leliana to be divine BUT made the mistake of hardening her. This time, I'm trying to make sure she doesn't go bat **** crazy. Thing is, I do think that the Mages need the Circle but it should be a matter of choice.


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 9, 2015)

I love this game, I'm a big fan of the series (not just games) . I got the deluxe edition as it came with the inquisitor limited edition (luckily mine wasn't damaged). The deluxe items are ok, I do like the mounts except maybe the bog unicorn, that thing is kind of creepy. I'm on my second full play through right now so:

*Character Name: *always used the defaults so far
*Race:* Dalish elf Mage first to the keeper (1st play through) human noble Mage on the 2nd.
*Gender:* female both games
*Who you Romanced, or intend to (if anyone):* Solas on the first play through and now Cullen


Spoiler: BONUS QUESTIONS



*Mages or Templars?* Mages all the way ^^
*Who did you Support to become Divine?* Lilliana, imo she's the best option.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 9, 2015)

I couldn't romance Solas. His head...its...so....eggy. And shiny... If he had hair it might have worked out. I think he took offense when my Elf tried using his hair as a mirror to see if she looked alright before running off to see Cullen.


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 9, 2015)

ACN_Jade said:


> I couldn't romance Solas. His head...its...so....eggy. And shiny... If he had hair it might have worked out. I think he took offense when my Elf tried using his hair as a mirror to see if she looked alright before running off to see Cullen.



 it is a bit too glossy looking. When he 


Spoiler: Spoiler



dumped my elf after removing her vallaslin 


 I made a habit of jumping from the balcony above him and trying to land on his head. I know childish, but fun .​


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 9, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> it is a bit too glossy looking. When he
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...



I do that too. And I'm sorry his chin is just to pointed for me. Like I really REALLY wanted to romance him (this was before my ex dumped me) but now I'm like "You know what? I got dumped by a guy IRL I'm not going to get dumped by a imaginary game boyfriend." So I went after Cullen again. I'm thinking of doing a male quizzy play through so I could romance Dorian though...Mmmm.....Dorian.


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 9, 2015)

ACN_Jade said:


> I do that too. And I'm sorry his chin is just to pointed for me. Like I really REALLY wanted to romance him (this was before my ex dumped me) but now I'm like "You know what? I got dumped by a guy IRL I'm not going to get dumped by a imaginary game boyfriend." So I went after Cullen again. I'm thinking of doing a male quizzy play through so I could romance Dorian though...Mmmm.....Dorian.



I'm sorry about your break up . Lol I agree far to pointed. Plus his attitude sucks, have you seen the videos of him being punched? Annoy him enough and you get an option to punch him in the face. It's oh so satisfying, not that I condone violence in RL but . Dorian is lovely , if you flirt with him as a female you get a rather cute moment after his personal mission to meet with his father 



Spoiler: Spoilers



he asks what you think about the whole conversation with his dad and you can choose a flirt option to say I think you led me on, then he laughs and says sorry about that, I can stop. You can then say don't you dare for huge approval gain with him


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 9, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> I'm sorry about your break up . Lol I agree far to pointed. Plus his attitude sucks, have you seen the videos of him being punched? Annoy him enough and you get an option to punch him in the face. It's oh so satisfying, not that I condone violence in RL but . Dorian is lovely , if you flirt with him as a female you get a rather cute moment after his personal mission to meet with his father
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I got that with Dorian. I love that little bugger. (pun intended) As for Solas, it was mentioned that if you play Qunari, or something that isn't human or elf. He kinda gets racist? I don't really know. I just read a few rants about it on tumblr. 

I also saw on Tumblr a Templar Sandwich...Poor Cullen. *swoon face*


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 9, 2015)

ACN_Jade said:


> Yeah I got that with Dorian. I love that little bugger. (pun intended) As for Solas, it was mentioned that if you play Qunari, or something that isn't human or elf. He kinda gets racist? I don't really know. I just read a few rants about it on tumblr.
> 
> I also saw on Tumblr a Templar Sandwich...Poor Cullen. *swoon face*



Haha I need to look on Tumblr more . 

Oh that sucks, I haven't played a Qunari yet but I was planning on it eventually. Considering who Solas really is it doesn't surprise me that much, he can be quite rude to humans as well if you make choices he doesn't agree with. I think there's also an option to punch Dorian in game () not sure about anyone else.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 9, 2015)

There is yeah. I couldn't watch that. Dorian doesn't deserve it. In my mage play through Solas disappeared with some of my best mage armor. I wasn't happy. xD


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 9, 2015)

ACN_Jade said:


> There is yeah. I couldn't watch that. Dorian doesn't deserve it. In my mage play through Solas disappeared with some of my best mage armor. I wasn't happy. xD



Omg he did that to me , little thief. I don't use him much this play through so Dorian and Vivienne have the best gear now.

Yeah Dorian is so sweet I can't imagine being mean to him.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 9, 2015)

My favorite part is "You attacked us by using a....goat?" I couldn't stop laughing my ass off. And the one where you judge a box. *coughs*

But man, Cullen is so swoon worthy. D: The Amell in me is happy he found someone to love him like he deserves. My Amell is happy with Alistair. xD


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 9, 2015)

ACN_Jade said:


> My favorite part is "You attacked us by using a....goat?" I couldn't stop laughing my ass off. And the one where you judge a box. *coughs*
> 
> But man, Cullen is so swoon worthy. D: The Amell in me is happy he found someone to love him like he deserves. My Amell is happy with Alistair. xD



Haha yes, judgements can be so funny, some of the punishments are funny as well. Yeah I played a human Mage in DA:O and really liked how shy and awkward Cullen was.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 9, 2015)

They can be brutal too. 



Spoiler



The **** responsible for Adamant fortress? I turned that d-bag tranquil. I had a sick evil grin on my face the whole time. He would have made me pick the hardest thing ever if I...I let Alistair stay with the wardens. I couldn't have that happen.


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 9, 2015)

ACN_Jade said:


> They can be brutal too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes , I did that to him as well. Awful choice, luckily 



Spoiler: Spoiler



Alister was king in my play through so the choice wasn't as hard, still the whole situation was messed up


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 9, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> it is a bit too glossy looking. When he
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...



That amuses me SO much. Kudos to you. Girl Power! Though I still have a soft spot for Solas.... 



Spoiler



Even though he broke my heart.....:'( *sniff*


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 9, 2015)

I...made a world save 



Spoiler



Where Alistair stays with the Wardens...and f!Hawke romanced Anders. I figured I could write a tragic love story out of it.



If anyone is interested in some er...fanfics I'll link you to my profile. I'm finishing up one that was a request and I have a few in the works that once my friend edits will be tossed up. XD


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 9, 2015)

ACN_Jade said:


> I do that too. And I'm sorry his chin is just to pointed for me. Like I really REALLY wanted to romance him (this was before my ex dumped me) but now I'm like "You know what? I got dumped by a guy IRL I'm not going to get dumped by a imaginary game boyfriend." So I went after Cullen again. I'm thinking of doing a male quizzy play through so I could romance Dorian though...Mmmm.....Dorian.



YES! DORIANNNNNNNNN........... He is SO Fab...... Its unreal..... I can't get over how much I love his character development and attitude and everything and how he...



Spoiler



...talks about Corypheus, and as you said, the personal quest where he meets his Dad is VERY touching.



- - - Post Merge - - -



ACN_Jade said:


> I...made a world save
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is SO cool! I have written 2 Skyrim fanfics as part of NaNoWriMo! Awesome stuff!


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 9, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> That amuses me SO much. Kudos to you. Girl Power! Though I still have a soft spot for Solas....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bahaha yes &#55357;&#56441; evil but so worth it. I hope there's DLC where we can resolve that romance, something like Witch Hunt from Origins would be good. 



ACN_Jade said:


> I...made a world save
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll check those out , damn tragic world state there .


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 9, 2015)

I wanted to do that too, the NaNoWriMo but I have a very...very fickle muse. The last time I did some serious writing was when I was arse deep in Mass Effect last year. 

https://www.fanfiction.net/~miraridivinus

In a sense, I kinda feel bad for Solas. The decisions he made? Will give him his greatest fear. Being alone. I really do hope we have a DLC called "The Wolf Hunt" because people really do need some closure on what he did.


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 9, 2015)

ACN_Jade said:


> I wanted to do that too, the NaNoWriMo but I have a very...very fickle muse. The last time I did some serious writing was when I was arse deep in Mass Effect last year.
> 
> https://www.fanfiction.net/~miraridivinus
> 
> In a sense, I kinda feel bad for Solas. The decisions he made? Will give him his greatest fear. Being alone. I really do hope we have a DLC called "The Wolf Hunt" because people really do need some closure on what he did.



Thanks for the link I've saved it to my bookmarks and will have a read later . 

The Wolf Hunt sounds good to me ^^.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 9, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Thanks for the link I've saved it to my bookmarks and will have a read later .
> 
> The Wolf Hunt sounds good to me ^^.



Agreed. They GOTTA bring him back in the next game.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 9, 2015)

The end of the game irritated me though. One liners and no more stealing kisses from Cullen. I ended up making my Archer. I know you can keep doing quests after you beat the game but the one liners from everyone was bleh at best.


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 9, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Agreed. They GOTTA bring him back in the next game.



I really hope he does get a big DLC, not just for the romance option but all inquisitors deserve closure.



ACN_Jade said:


> The end of the game irritated me though. One liners and no more stealing kisses from Cullen. I ended up making my Archer. I know you can keep doing quests after you beat the game but the one liners from everyone was bleh at best.



I know I'm trying to avoid the main mission so I can complete everything before the end. Playing after the ending is kind of boring for me.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 9, 2015)

Right now, I'm trying to trigger Cole's companion quest. I also love that kid. He's so adorable. 







I know he's referring to Cullen and it made me blush and do a school girl giggle IRL.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 20, 2015)

bump! 

What's your favourite tavern song? 

I like.....http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=x7Zkun0tJc4 XD


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 20, 2015)

Honestly I'm never in the tavern long enough to hear a whole song, although I do like what I've heard of empress of fire. I have the digital soundtrack on my PC as it came with my game but haven't played it yet, maybe there's some tavern songs on there.

Last night I 



Spoiler: Spoilers



passed judgment on the empresses cousin, made her my jester, in flat shoes .


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 20, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Honestly I'm never in the tavern long enough to hear a whole song, although I do like what I've heard of empress of fire. I have the digital soundtrack on my PC as it came with my game but haven't played it yet, maybe there's some tavern songs on there.
> 
> Last night I
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Good call - I made the same decision!


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 21, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Good call - I made the same decision!



It's such poetic justice .

I think i might go on a dragon killing spree later .


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 21, 2015)

I have just been getting favour with the Dalish right now.....


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 21, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I have just been getting favour with the Dalish right now.....



Ah yes, to get the agent. I hate the golden halla mission, thing never runs where I want it to.

I've killed two dragons already but one was the easy one from the Hinterlands.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 21, 2015)

I just got the Golden Halla..... But I made the mistake of breaking all the tombs in the graveyard while I was there and lost favour..... so I MAY have screwed myself......


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 21, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I just got the Golden Halla..... But I made the mistake of breaking all the tombs in the graveyard while I was there and lost favour..... so I MAY have screwed myself......



Ohh yes that does make them angry, not sure if that's a deal breaker. There is actually a quest involving that place later which majorly upsets the Dalish so people recommend doing by the grace of the Dalish first. 

If you can gain back favour there's lots of fetch quests for the woman in the camp (forgotten her title) that give you a boost, plus the quest for that other woman's brother. There's also a quest in the Emerald Grove that gains favour if you side with the Dalish.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 22, 2015)

I did that too... the shoes thing. My first play through she uh didn't live so yeah...xD You get to judge a box.


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 24, 2015)

ACN_Jade said:


> I did that too... the shoes thing. My first play through she uh didn't live so yeah...xD You get to judge a box.



Lol a box? That sounds interesting .



Spoiler: question



Does anyone know what happens if you save the Bull's chargers instead of the dreadnought? I always choose Qunari as it's the better decision tactically but it makes be feel bad as Bull's card is red after.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 24, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Lol a box? That sounds interesting .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Answer



Iron Bull becomes a Tal-Vassoth. Basically he abandons the Qun. Personally, I always pick the Chargers. The things Cole says afterwards if you save the ship is extremely and utterly heart breaking. _He won't abandon us...horn's up..._


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 24, 2015)

ACN_Jade said:


> Spoiler: Answer
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Bull becomes a Tal-Vassoth. Basically he abandons the Qun. Personally, I always pick the Chargers. The things Cole says afterwards if you save the ship is extremely and utterly heart breaking. _He won't abandon us...horn's up..._



Ahh I see, thanks. Next time I might go with that option instead .

Cole is so sweet, one of my favourite characters.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 25, 2015)

@ACN_Jade & FancyThat.....
I am starting to see what you see in Cullen.... 



Spoiler



When my Dalish Elf and him played chess, I flirted with him, and he said "don't you prefer the company of Solas?" and I said "Yes" because Hells to the Yes I do..... and I turned him down....but when I convinced him not to take Lyrium I chose the flirt option too (I dunno I guess Ellana is a slutty elf XD) and we kind of had this.... moment..... on the balcony outside his office where he opened up to me.... *sigh*..... then looking back, when I stormed Adament....  and walked through the front gate like a badass... and he was there and I told him "don't take any risks"..... if I was romancing him I would totally kiss him right there before going to fight some Pride Demons....*sigh* Oh, Cullen..... maybe in my next play through....



- - - Post Merge - - -

@ FancyThat Yes, a Box.... XD 



Spoiler



If you kill her (I didn't do this, I made her a jester) you can sign her "box" up for community service..... like.... her skull can goto theatrical productions..... her casket can go and be a table for orphans..... something like that XD


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 25, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> @ACN_Jade & FancyThat.....
> I am starting to see what you see in Cullen....
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh yes Cullen, my characters have been after that blonde since Origins . His Romance is more padded out than the Solas romance, much sweeter as well imo.



KiloPatches said:


> @ FancyThat Yes, a Box.... XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha that's so funny, I might have to do that in my next play through .


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 28, 2015)

Alright so, I started playing FFXIV again and I made a new char on a different server. Joined my friends FC and met this guy.







I'm laughing my ass off on the inside. And we're getting in game married soon. Lawls.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 7, 2015)

Character Name: Isena
Race: Dalish Elf
Gender: Female
Class: Rogue (dual blade)
Who you Romanced, or intend to (if anyone): Cullen
Mages or Templars? Mages
Who did you Support to become Divine? Cassandra


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 8, 2015)

Character Name: Snowpea (All my chars in DA, Skyrim, etc games have weird food names don't judge me lmao)
Race: Dwarf! All dorf all the time
Gender: Female
Class: Warrior, sword 'n board
Who you Romanced, or intend to (if anyone): Currently in a relationship with Iron Bull but I don't really want to keep him (lol that sounds so mean). I mean, he's great and all, but I've been gunning for Josephine from the start. Bull just kinda... happened. I wan' mah Josie ;-; I'm slow at progressing the story though so it's taking forever while I sidequest.

Not gonna get into the spoiler'd stuff yet. My copy error'd and basically forced me to choose one route so I'm a little peeved.


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 9, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Character Name: Snowpea (All my chars in DA, Skyrim, etc games have weird food names don't judge me lmao)
> Race: Dwarf! All dorf all the time
> Gender: Female
> Class: Warrior, sword 'n board
> ...



OH MY WORD - Romance Iron Bull a bit more with your Dwarf.... its funny.... because your tiny... and he's huge.... because he a Qunari.... And BIG for a Qunari..... My boyfriend made a female Dwarf character and Romanced Bull and I DIED laughing.... There are some funny scenes..... But if you don't want to, that's alright.


----------



## Gregriii (Feb 10, 2015)

I am wondering if there is a mod that can make Dorian heterosexual and Cullen homo


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 10, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I am wondering if there is a mod that can make Dorian heterosexual and Cullen homo



Not that I know of, but I could be wrong.... 
I don't play on PC....

Dorian is pretty Schmexy though! I still flirt wit him even though I did his personal quest XD


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 10, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Ahh I see, thanks. Next time I might go with that option instead .
> 
> Cole is so sweet, one of my favourite characters.



Cole is one of my favorites as well! He's such a sweetheart. I love all his banter and commentary and all the scenes I've had with him so far. I'm at the point where if someone talks **** about Cole they get kicked out of the party until they repent somehow  Gotta protect him at all costs!


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 11, 2015)

I honestly didn't like Cole all the much when I first started playing the game. I've started to like him a little more though, and I agree he's super sweet! Inquisition has so many interesting characters! I do wish we could have learned a little more about the Chargers though, especially Krem.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 13, 2015)

ACupOfTea said:


> I honestly didn't like Cole all the much when I first started playing the game. I've started to like him a little more though, and I agree he's super sweet! Inquisition has so many interesting characters! I do wish we could have learned a little more about the Chargers though, especially Krem.



Krem is amazing. I'm still not super far into the game, distracted by sidequests and such but what I've seen of the Chargers so far has me convinced they're all fabulous.


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 21, 2015)

I made a Dragon Age theme town, you guys.... Ferelden ^^ 
Its got Solas, Sera and Cassandra..... 
Feel free to dream! 
Its still a HUGE work in progress.... so keep that in mind..... XD


----------



## FancyThat (Feb 22, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I made a Dragon Age theme town, you guys.... Ferelden ^^
> Its got Solas, Sera and Cassandra.....
> Feel free to dream!
> Its still a HUGE work in progress.... so keep that in mind..... XD



That sounds so cool, I'm going to dream of it now ^^.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really like the town :3, that town tune is awesome (the dawn will come right?). I like the path you've chosen, I use the same style in my main town but with different flowers on the border , mines not down properly at the moment though due to only just finishing plot resetting. 

I can't wait to see it finished, I'll be visiting again .


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 23, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> That sounds so cool, I'm going to dream of it now ^^.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks for your review!!!! 

MAJOR UPDATE!!!!! LOTS OF CHANGES. I now have a perfect town.... got some new villagers.... done some beautification..... new PWPs.... AND! I added a SCAVENGER HUNT of GIFTS for you to find! Take a look! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes, "The Dawn Will Come" :3 And.... the Flag is the Ferelden Crest! Its amazing the QR Codes you find..... INCLUDING THE INQUISITOR PYJAMAS!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## FancyThat (Feb 24, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Thanks for your review!!!!
> 
> MAJOR UPDATE!!!!! LOTS OF CHANGES. I now have a perfect town.... got some new villagers.... done some beautification..... new PWPs.... AND! I added a SCAVENGER HUNT of GIFTS for you to find! Take a look! :3
> 
> ...



It's very cool , I did go go back last night for a visit and enjoyed the little gift hunt (I love wrapped gifts in dream towns, just adds a bit extra to the experience). Nice flower arrangements as well .

Yes I saw the flag, very cool , inquisitor PJ's .


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 5, 2015)

I wish I had the dream suite in my town! I'd totally visit if I had it.


----------



## Oriana (Mar 5, 2015)

> Cole is one of my favorites as well! He's such a sweetheart. I love all his banter and commentary and all the scenes I've had with him so far. I'm at the point where if someone talks **** about Cole they get kicked out of the party until they repent somehow  Gotta protect him at all costs!



My thoughts exactly! Whenever somebody calls him weird or strange, I get so defensive. You have no idea how many times I have ignored Dorian because of it. Although I definitely had to forgive him once he made the apple pie comment at the ball. ^///^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I should probably add my info for the game now! Heh.

*Character Name*: Don't remember what I named my character because my save file is on my sister's PS4... I'll get back to you on that.
*Race*: Elf ALL THE FREAKING WAY.
*Gender*: Female
*Who you Romanced, or intend to (if anyone)*: Motherflipping Cullen
*Mages or Templars? *: Mages! I think I'm biased because I played 2 of the 3 games as a mage class, but I just really appreciate the idea of free mages.
*Who did you Support to become Divine?*: Leliana, because of what she chooses to do with the Circle.



Spoiler



Speaking of Leliana...
Okay, so I accidentally made her a murderous divine. I totally didn't intend for it to happen! I didn't realize killing that guy in the beginning would make her kill everybody in Fereldan! But, honestly, after I pondered my accidental ending for awhile, I kind of liked it. I mean, this kind of war can only be fought with bloodshed, and if I can advocate anybody to murder people, it'd be Leliana.


----------



## pocky (Mar 5, 2015)

I'd LOVE to play this game, but Im so broke right now


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 6, 2015)

You have something to look forward to when you can finally snag it! It'll only go down in price as time goes on, friend


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 6, 2015)

So looking forward to the DLC, it's being worked on but it's going to be a while. I'm just glad it's being worked on .


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 6, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> So looking forward to the DLC, it's being worked on but it's going to be a while. I'm just glad it's being worked on .



I JUST heard about it! Storage in Skyhold! AMAZING!


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 7, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I JUST heard about it! Storage in Skyhold! AMAZING!



Yes , something that should have been available from the beginning imo though, storage is just a must in a game like this. I really missed that feature from Origins and 2 (although those were also included in game via DLC's).


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 8, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Yes , something that should have been available from the beginning imo though, storage is just a must in a game like this. I really missed that feature from Origins and 2 (although those were also included in game via DLC's).



I agree. I am SO used to RPGs like Skyrim where I hoard everything.... LOL
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Vcx6UbMCtfI
I ended up putting Sweedish Fingers into Valuables and selling it a long time ago because I found Cassandra a way better weapon, but it was STILL awesome looking, and RARE, and I WOULD have kept it if I knew i could STORE it.... but that was then.... oh well....


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 8, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I agree. I am SO used to RPGs like Skyrim where I hoard everything.... LOL
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Vcx6UbMCtfI
> I ended up putting Sweedish Fingers into Valuables and selling it a long time ago because I found Cassandra a way better weapon, but it was STILL awesome looking, and RARE, and I WOULD have kept it if I knew i could STORE it.... but that was then.... oh well....



Argh I hate selling rare items , I think when all the DLC is released I'll be starting a new game because I'm guessing there will be in main game content and aftermath content like in Origins. 

I was/am the same on Skyrim . On Xbox I hoarded everything even random items like broken sword  Hearthfire helped with displaying things though. On PC I added mods so had much more storage and many more items/armor. Skyrim was one of my favourite games and probably my favourite ES game.


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 8, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Argh I hate selling rare items , I think when all the DLC is released I'll be starting a new game because I'm guessing there will be in main game content and aftermath content like in Origins.
> 
> I was/am the same on Skyrim . On Xbox I hoarded everything even random items like broken sword  Hearthfire helped with displaying things though. On PC I added mods so had much more storage and many more items/armor. Skyrim was one of my favourite games and probably my favourite ES game.



Haha, I am the same! You kept the broken sword too!!!!!  LOL! Totally accepted your friend request  You're a barrel full of awesomeness. That's what you are.  You love Yoshi, Skyrim and Dragon Age. Barrel. Full. Of Awesomeness. 

Hearthfire was bada**.... I wind down by just COOKING THINGS..... I go to Riften and Whiterun to pick up a "Shopping List" of grocery items and just.... cook for my family.... LOL.... because, you know, I neglect them half the time because I am out fighting vampires with Serana.... otherwise known a Bianca.... Did you notice that? ^^ Same voice actress....


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 8, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Haha, I am the same! You kept the broken sword too!!!!!  LOL! Totally accepted your friend request  You're a barrel full of awesomeness. That's what you are.  You love Yoshi, Skyrim and Dragon Age. Barrel. Full. Of Awesomeness.
> 
> Hearthfire was bada**.... I wind down by just COOKING THINGS..... I go to Riften and Whiterun to pick up a "Shopping List" of grocery items and just.... cook for my family.... LOL.... because, you know, I neglect them half the time because I am out fighting vampires with Serana.... otherwise known a Bianca.... Did you notice that? ^^ Same voice actress....



Yay , and wow it's crazy awesome how many gaming things we have in common .

Lol I did the same, I loved the extra foods and retextured foods Hearthfire added. I just adopted two kids off the streets and left them with my steward while I went off adventuring , Serana was my favourite companion, I loved her dialogues. I did notice, I loved that . Same with DA2 Meredith and Skyrim's Elenwen.


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 8, 2015)

I might be crazy, but Skyrim truly is my favourite game in the world. Hands down. We are so crazy, when my boyfriend and I moved in together, we named out cats J'zargo & M'aiq the Liar:







(J'zargo is on the Left, M'aiq is on the Right - they are identical twin brothers XD) 

J'zargo is my favourite follower. I just love how cocky he is. How confident. 
"Oh, but you are wrong. The only reason you could disagree is because you are losing so badly you cannot see it...."
I love all Khajiits - I love their culture, how they talk in the third person, how they greet you with "These sands are cold, but Khajiit feels warmness by your presence"..... 
At one point J'zargo was the best follower you could have because he was the only one that would level up with you. Then they did a patch so that ALL followers did that. But he still holds a special place in my heart, even though I dismissed him for Serana to do Dawnguard.


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 8, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I might be crazy, but Skyrim truly is my favourite game in the world. Hands down. We are so crazy, when my boyfriend and I moved in together, we named out cats J'zargo & M'aiq the Liar:
> 
> 
> (J'zargo is on the Left, M'aiq is on the Right - they are identical twin brothers XD)
> ...



Aww your cats are so adorable , beautiful markings. I love those names ^^, I have two cats myself (black and white brothers) but I couldn't change their names as they were rescue and I didn't think it was fair on them. I'd have loved to call them after cats in ES though. I watch these really funny Skyrim videos by a YouTube user called The Scatsbury, he always uses Khajiit companions and has very funny mods, his series is called Skyrim randomness https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJXZSsV06L2rqKRizM4k6X3HULhaiwp-Q well worth a watch .

Skyrim is truly a fantastic game and certainly one of my favourites , there was a mod idea floating around to upgrade Morrowind with Skyrim graphics on PC but I don't think that went anywhere, I haven't played that in ages so didn't keep up with the modding news. Skyrim was so beautiful .


----------



## Oriana (Mar 8, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I might be crazy, but Skyrim truly is my favourite game in the world. Hands down. We are so crazy, when my boyfriend and I moved in together, we named out cats J'zargo & M'aiq the Liar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your cats are adorable and their names are amazing and I ADORE SKYRIM. *heaves*

In regards to the forum topic, I am so thankful that the Inquisition DLC is including storage. Once I discovered the wonders of crafting, I started hoarding all of my creations instead of selling them (just hear me out on this one) because I couldn't bear to part with what I had worked so hard on. I'm not big on crafting in RPGs because gathering materials is so tedious, but I really liked Inquisition's crafting system because it was so easy to stumble upon materials and realize you had a crazy amount by the time you checked the crafting table.


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 8, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Aww your cats are so adorable , beautiful markings. I love those names ^^, I have two cats myself (black and white brothers) but I couldn't change their names as they were rescue and I didn't think it was fair on them. I'd have loved to call them after cats in ES though. I watch these really funny Skyrim videos by a YouTube user called The Scatsbury, he always uses Khajiit companions and has very funny mods, his series is called Skyrim randomness https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJXZSsV06L2rqKRizM4k6X3HULhaiwp-Q well worth a watch .
> 
> Skyrim is truly a fantastic game and certainly one of my favourites , there was a mod idea floating around to upgrade Morrowind with Skyrim graphics on PC but I don't think that went anywhere, I haven't played that in ages so didn't keep up with the modding news. Skyrim was so beautiful .



Thanks  

Our boys were rescues too, from the Humane Society. We got them as kittens. J'zargo was Turbo and M'aiq was Silverado, but when we adopted them they let us choose names for them on their insurance registry and vet records..... It was funny.... one of the reasons we adopted THEM in particular was the expression M'aiq was pulling in is picture on the Humane Society's website.... TOTAL M'aiq face..... I wish I had that photo somewhere.... And his brother was curious about the camera with a look that said, "J'zargo is ready for more adventure!" They were perfect. We always toyed with the idea of getting cats, getting 2 cats, naming them M'aiq the Liar and J'zargo, but we never imagined such a perfect fit.... We went to the Humane Society and met them and fell in love with them.... we immediately saw the bond between them. They were inseparable twin brothers. Always by each other's side. Looking out for each other. And if we adopted one, we got the other half off, because having a companion extends their longevity.  We want happy, healthy boys. We feed them top-quality cat food, even though its expensive, I would rather pay for that than a giant vet bill because they get sick off poor quality food.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oriana said:


> Your cats are adorable and their names are amazing and I ADORE SKYRIM. *heaves*
> 
> In regards to the forum topic, I am so thankful that the Inquisition DLC is including storage. Once I discovered the wonders of crafting, I started hoarding all of my creations instead of selling them (just hear me out on this one) because I couldn't bear to part with what I had worked so hard on. I'm not big on crafting in RPGs because gathering materials is so tedious, but I really liked Inquisition's crafting system because it was so easy to stumble upon materials and realize you had a crazy amount by the time you checked the crafting table.



I love your town name! XD Iy Wood was supposed to be Riverwood but it was too many letters..... its still a Skyrim-themed town XD And Ferelden, obviously, is Dragon Age-themed. I am SUCH a nerd.  

Anyway, enough about Skyrim and my cats.... back to Dragon Age.....


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 8, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Thanks
> 
> Our boys were rescues too, from the Humane Society. We got them as kittens. J'zargo was Turbo and M'aiq was Silverado, but when we adopted them they let us choose names for them on their insurance registry and vet records..... It was funny.... one of the reasons we adopted THEM in particular was the expression M'aiq was pulling in is picture on the Humane Society's website.... TOTAL M'aiq face..... I wish I had that photo somewhere.... And his brother was curious about the camera with a look that said, "J'zargo is ready for more adventure!" They were perfect. We always toyed with the idea of getting cats, getting 2 cats, naming them M'aiq the Liar and J'zargo, but we never imagined such a perfect fit.... We went to the Humane Society and met them and fell in love with them.... we immediately saw the bond between them. They were inseparable twin brothers. Always by each other's side. Looking out for each other. And if we adopted one, we got the other half off, because having a companion extends their longevity.  We want happy, healthy boys. We feed them top-quality cat food, even though its expensive, I would rather pay for that than a giant vet bill because they get sick off poor quality food.
> 
> Anyway, enough about Skyrim and my cats.... back to Dragon Age.....



Aww yay rescue cats , I got mine from a local cats protection affiliated place (UK), they were six months when we took them and came fully injected and everything. I wish we had changed their names tbh but it would also have been heaps of trouble because their chips already had the shelter given names, they came with the first months insurance free and we carried that on and they were all registered with their names there. I upgraded to premium service on the chips so we have extra options should one or the other ever go missing. Mine get very good cat food as well  plus fresh meats everyday, special biscuits for their teeth and far too many treats  lol. You're right, it makes such a difference and mine are so happy, energetic and have very glossy thick fur . Natures menu are a good natural brand here and also there's a very good Swedish brand.

Lol yes Dragon age. I started a new character the other day, an elf, and while I was choosing her Vallaslin I started wondering about the different lore. People have guessed like  http://www.glitterdust.me/gaming/vallaslin-lore/. It would be interesting (to me at least) to have a guide to it so we could pick designs best suited for our elven characters.


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 9, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Aww yay rescue cats , I got mine from a local cats protection affiliated place (UK), they were six months when we took them and came fully injected and everything. I wish we had changed their names tbh but it would also have been heaps of trouble because their chips already had the shelter given names, they came with the first months insurance free and we carried that on and they were all registered with their names there. I upgraded to premium service on the chips so we have extra options should one or the other ever go missing. Mine get very good cat food as well  plus fresh meats everyday, special biscuits for their teeth and far too many treats  lol. You're right, it makes such a difference and mine are so happy, energetic and have very glossy thick fur . Natures menu are a good natural brand here and also there's a very good Swedish brand.
> 
> Lol yes Dragon age. I started a new character the other day, an elf, and while I was choosing her Vallaslin I started wondering about the different lore. People have guessed like  http://www.glitterdust.me/gaming/vallaslin-lore/. It would be interesting (to me at least) to have a guide to it so we could pick designs best suited for our elven characters.



Awww, SAME! Ours were 7 months.... also with complete injections and insurance and chips! In Canada we have Science Diet - its like $50 CDN per bag.... I don't know what that equates to in British pounds. A consistent diet is KEY to a long life. I have a cousin in Austria and it is common in Europe to feed their cats egg yolk and meats and things like that to keep their coat silky.... but over here that sort of thing would be considered borderline animal abuse! Its just the culture we live in in North America. Vets over here say NEVER NEVER NEVER feed your pets human food. Its like.... lethal.... LOL.... Stick with Science Diet only because its factory made therefore it is guaranteed to be consistent EVERY time and you ALWAYS know what's in it.... Of course over here, we have all these animal byproducts and hormones and all sorts of nasty things in our meats (from what I have heard anyway) so.... no wonder its bad for pets! Its full of chemicals! But WE eat it.... We are somehow fine because we have adapted, but its not natural for them. Even the Organic stuff, you REALLY have to watch the labels on your food.... So, here, pet food is really the only safe route to keep your pet healthy. I am sure its different in Europe and the UK.... I went to Switzerland once (and France, Germany, Austria and Liechtenstein) and OH MAN! THE WATER! THE AIR! THE BUTTER! THE MILK! THE CHOCOLATE! EVERYTHING! MADE FROM SCRATCH! SOOOOOO GOOOOOOOD!!!!!!! OMG..... I AM SO GOING BACK...... Everything here is made from oils and fats and is artificial..... with colours and flavourings and additives.... What a sad place North America is..... Canada isn't nearly as bad as the United States though.... I was recently in the States and I tried to buy Chocolate Milk.... I didn't read the container.... and I drank it.... and it turns out it was "Chocolate Drink" made of Corn Syrup! NO MILK! NONE! We have NOTHING like that in Canada! If you want to buy chocolate milk you will get actual milk ingredients in your drink!!!! NOT CORN SYRUP!!!! OMG!!!! 

Sorry to rant again about unrelated things.... XD 

Dragon Age..... 

I WANT TO MAKE ANOTHER ELF CHARACTER TOO!!!! 
And romance Cullen for God's sake.... XD 
That's SO COOL about the different designs.... When I romanced Solas, I kept mine.... I just.... liked it.... even if he said it dated back to times of slavery..... Man.... that scene.... </3 Ohhhhh Solas.....


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 9, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Awww, SAME! Ours were 7 months.... also with complete injections and insurance and chips! In Canada we have Science Diet - its like $50 CDN per bag.... I don't know what that equates to in British pounds. A consistent diet is KEY to a long life. I have a cousin in Austria and it is common in Europe to feed their cats egg yolk and meats and things like that to keep their coat silky.... but over here that sort of thing would be considered borderline animal abuse! Its just the culture we live in in North America. Vets over here say NEVER NEVER NEVER feed your pets human food. Its like.... lethal.... LOL.... Stick with Science Diet only because its factory made therefore it is guaranteed to be consistent EVERY time and you ALWAYS know what's in it.... Of course over here, we have all these animal byproducts and hormones and all sorts of nasty things in our meats (from what I have heard anyway) so.... no wonder its bad for pets! Its full of chemicals! But WE eat it.... We are somehow fine because we have adapted, but its not natural for them. Even the Organic stuff, you REALLY have to watch the labels on your food.... So, here, pet food is really the only safe route to keep your pet healthy. I am sure its different in Europe and the UK.... I went to Switzerland once (and France, Germany, Austria and Liechtenstein) and OH MAN! THE WATER! THE AIR! THE BUTTER! THE MILK! THE CHOCOLATE! EVERYTHING! MADE FROM SCRATCH! SOOOOOO GOOOOOOOD!!!!!!! OMG..... I AM SO GOING BACK...... Everything here is made from oils and fats and is artificial..... with colours and flavourings and additives.... What a sad place North America is..... Canada isn't nearly as bad as the United States though.... I was recently in the States and I tried to buy Chocolate Milk.... I didn't read the container.... and I drank it.... and it turns out it was "Chocolate Drink" made of Corn Syrup! NO MILK! NONE! We have NOTHING like that in Canada! If you want to buy chocolate milk you will get actual milk ingredients in your drink!!!! NOT CORN SYRUP!!!! OMG!!!!
> 
> Sorry to rant again about unrelated things.... XD
> 
> ...



Haha that's quite alright I understand , yes over here we don't have those worries so much, most people are very concerned with E numbers and there's strict regulations with everything food and drink related. You can buy processed meats but I don't think its anywhere near as bad as US meats because of European regulations, plus everything is clearly labeled and colour coded to show the ingredients and how bad or good the item is for you, although tbh processed is still not something I'd buy. There's also better regulations on fast foods and restaurants. Here you can have a choice of free range organic meats, corn fed chicken etc. my cats get fresh cuts of roasted meat, no processed. I've been to America and tbh the food was a shock to me, so much fat and sugar and salt. I went to Disneyland though so probably more unhealthy than most places . Water is great, I still use a brita water filter on my kettle and a brita jug in the fridge though, can't be too careful .

I kept mine as well , I love those markings. I think it might create problems for my elf if she had them removed as well, her clan might not like it. I really hope they wrap up the Solas romance, so sad . Cullen is a must, he's romance is so sweet .


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 9, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Haha that's quite alright I understand , yes over here we don't have those worries so much, most people are very concerned with E numbers and there's strict regulations with everything food and drink related. You can buy processed meats but I don't think its anywhere near as bad as US meats because of European regulations, plus everything is clearly labeled and colour coded to show the ingredients and how bad or good the item is for you, although tbh processed is still not something I'd buy. There's also better regulations on fast foods and restaurants. Here you can have a choice of free range organic meats, corn fed chicken etc. my cats get fresh cuts of roasted meat, no processed. I've been to America and tbh the food was a shock to me, so much fat and sugar and salt. I went to Disneyland though so probably more unhealthy than most places . Water is great, I still use a brita water filter on my kettle and a brita jug in the fridge though, can't be too careful .
> 
> I kept mine as well , I love those markings. I think it might create problems for my elf if she had them removed as well, her clan might not like it. I really hope they wrap up the Solas romance, so sad . Cullen is a must, he's romance is so sweet .



I like that I can talk to you at practically all hours of the day. Its 9:25am here. I haven't slept all night -__-" XD Good gawd what's wrong with me.... To be fair, I spent my time working on an assignment.... not cramming mind you.... just working on it for fun because I had nothing better to do....  

I know, right?! Cullen!!!! The chess scene.... the scene where he gives up lyrium and smashes the bottles..... and you stand on the balcony with him and just have this.... intimate moment with him..... *sighs and bats eyelashes* 

But.... SOLAS!!!!! NOTHING beats that Romance! I am SORRY! He takes you into the FADE! "Yes.... but not _HERE_ OMG.... and then you wake up..... OMG.... WHAT A TEASE!!!! It just left me begging for more!!!! I just wanted to exhaust EVERY SINGLE ROMANCE DIALOGUE OPTION POSSIBLE WHENEVER POSSIBLE (unfortunately, there were very few) BUT STILL!!!! And there is the whole thing where e hates tea.... Real Life me would hate Solas.... I LOVE tea.... we just wouldn't be compatible.... but hey, maybe Ellanna hates tea too.... LOL..... AND Solas disapproved of a majority of the **** I did.... HAHAHA..... But oh well.... there must be more than ONE reason why he dumped me.... 

And now I see that like 90% of that should have been in a spoiler.... XD


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 9, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I like that I can talk to you at practically all hours of the day. Its 9:25am here. I haven't slept all night -__-" XD Good gawd what's wrong with me.... To be fair, I spent my time working on an assignment.... not cramming mind you.... just working on it for fun because I had nothing better to do....
> 
> I know, right?! Cullen!!!! The chess scene.... the scene where he gives up lyrium and smashes the bottles..... and you stand on the balcony with him and just have this.... intimate moment with him..... *sighs and bats eyelashes*
> 
> ...



Haha , yeah Solas is awesomeness, I'm really really hoping he comes back to our elves. After you help his friend and he's all sad I like that little smile he gets when your elf says I heard what she said, she was right, so cute .

I'm usually awake at random hours as well, partly due to insomnia and partly because I get distracted by things that need doing . I hope you managed to catch up on your sleep .


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 10, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Haha , yeah Solas is awesomeness, I'm really really hoping he comes back to our elves. After you help his friend and he's all sad I like that little smile he gets when your elf says I heard what she said, she was right, so cute .
> 
> I'm usually awake at random hours as well, partly due to insomnia and partly because I get distracted by things that need doing . I hope you managed to catch up on your sleep .



I REALLY love that when you help him as an elf, you can understand his elvish in the subtitles, as opposed to any other race (my boyfriend played at a Dwarf and a Qunari and was AMAZED when he watched me play through that quest because it actually translated)

To be honest, I am the same.... Insomnia from all the **** going on in my life right now and distractedness to keep me occupied so I don't even TRY to sleep when I know I SHOULD....

I stayed up all night yesterday, then managed to stay awake throughout the day till about 7pm when I just crashed after dinner XD My boyfriend was laughing because I would be sitting up, put food on my fork, and then just kind of nod off till he said my name a few times, in which case I jumped, ate the forkful of food, swallowed it then nodded off again. XD He then took my plate away and wrapped up the leftovers and put me to bed  And I slept till 4am. And here I am.


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 10, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I REALLY love that when you help him as an elf, you can understand his elvish in the subtitles, as opposed to any other race (my boyfriend played at a Dwarf and a Qunari and was AMAZED when he watched me play through that quest because it actually translated)
> 
> To be honest, I am the same.... Insomnia from all the **** going on in my life right now and distractedness to keep me occupied so I don't even TRY to sleep when I know I SHOULD....
> 
> I stayed up all night yesterday, then managed to stay awake throughout the day till about 7pm when I just crashed after dinner XD My boyfriend was laughing because I would be sitting up, put food on my fork, and then just kind of nod off till he said my name a few times, in which case I jumped, ate the forkful of food, swallowed it then nodded off again. XD He then took my plate away and wrapped up the leftovers and put me to bed  And I slept till 4am. And here I am.



Yes that's a great feature , it was always odd to me though that as an elf you don't get to question Solas's little conversation in the fade wth the demon. I mean your elf understood what was said, I guess our characters just thought oh well must be nothing . I've taken nearly all party members into the fade to see different dialogues, my favourites are Cole, Dorian, Solas and Blackwall. Cole is just so vulnerable in the fade, there should be a hug option. At least you get to comfort him a bit.

I'm the same , I know I should be sleeping but I've never really needed much sleep tbh anyway and so I just don't get to bed until the early hours. Sometimes I nap if I have a free afternoon.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 10, 2015)

/creeps into thread
any thoughts on a general dragon age thread instead? as much as I love da, inquisition is the weakest of the 3


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 10, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> /creeps into thread
> any thoughts on a general dragon age thread instead? as much as I love da, inquisition is the weakest of the 3



Hi :3

I have to disagree, as much as I loved it I thought 2 was the weakest game of the three. Each to their own though . Maybe you'll enjoy it more once all the DLC comes out, I'm personally hoping for a return of Origins style DLC.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 10, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Hi :3
> 
> I have to disagree, as much as I loved it I thought 2 was the weakest game of the three. Each to their own though . Maybe you'll enjoy it more once all the DLC comes out, I'm personally hoping for a return of Origins style DLC.



Hey, 
I have three reasons for saying that: Inquisition has the worst story, boring quests and least interesting characters. Origins was stellar, but da2 definitely had it's problems, for example the copy paste environments are dreadful >< However, the three things mentioned before - I view as being much better than da:i's. I guess maybe it's up to what you look for in games the most ?

I fear the DLC will be witch hunt style, except with solas rather than morrigan. ;_; haaated witch hunt.


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 10, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> Hey,
> I have three reasons for saying that: Inquisition has the worst story, boring quests and least interesting characters. Origins was stellar, but da2 definitely had it's problems, for example the copy paste environments are dreadful >< However, the three things mentioned before - I view as being much better than da:i's. I guess maybe it's up to what you look for in games the most ?
> 
> I fear the DLC will be witch hunt style, except with solas rather than morrigan. ;_; haaated witch hunt.



I guess will have to agree to disagree then, I'd have said the exact same thing about 2 with the exception of Varric and Fenris . I have to say Oghren is still my favourite dwarf though .

I'm hoping for an Awakenings style DLC first tbh but I'm not sure they'll do something that ambitious again.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 10, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> I guess will have to agree to disagree then, I'd have said the exact same thing about 2 with the exception of Varric and Fenris . I have to say Oghren is still my favourite dwarf though .
> 
> I'm hoping for an Awakenings style DLC first tbh but I'm not sure they'll do something that ambitious again.



Awakening was great wasn't it?  I wish the architect could be explored more. 

btw, sigrun is clearly the superior dwarf here hehe


----------



## Oriana (Mar 10, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> Awakening was great wasn't it?  I wish the architect could be explored more.
> 
> btw, sigrun is clearly the superior dwarf here hehe



Awakening definitely had my favorite storyline, but Inquisition had my favorite gameplay, and DA:2 had my favorite mage class spells...

So, basically, I don't think I have a favorite game in the series. xD


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 11, 2015)

Is this game in third person? Is this game too tedious? I dont want to be looting things for years for concoctions.


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 11, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> Awakening was great wasn't it?  I wish the architect could be explored more.
> 
> btw, sigrun is clearly the superior dwarf here hehe



Sigrun was so cool , so many great dwarf personalities. 

Yes I really enjoyed it , such a great add on. I have also read most DA age lit because I'm a huge nerd fan, and the Architect is a fascinating character.



Oriana said:


> Awakening definitely had my favorite storyline, but Inquisition had my favorite gameplay, and DA:2 had my favorite mage class spells...
> 
> So, basically, I don't think I have a favorite game in the series. xD



I agree . I'm not keen on the Mage battle set up in Inquisition, I miss the setup from Origins and 2. 



oranges_ate_you said:


> Is this game in third person? Is this game too tedious? I dont want to be looting things for years for concoctions.



It is in third person, it depends on how you want to play.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 11, 2015)

I can't wait to get my hands on Origins because I've heard nothing but good things about it. Unfortunately, I didn't think to play Origins or DA2 before Inquisition, so now I'm playing them in reverse order. I'm not even half way through DA2, so it'll be a while before I play Origins.


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 12, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Yes that's a great feature , it was always odd to me though that as an elf you don't get to question Solas's little conversation in the fade wth the demon. I mean your elf understood what was said, I guess our characters just thought oh well must be nothing . I've taken nearly all party members into the fade to see different dialogues, my favourites are Cole, Dorian, Solas and Blackwall. Cole is just so vulnerable in the fade, there should be a hug option. At least you get to comfort him a bit.
> 
> I'm the same , I know I should be sleeping but I've never really needed much sleep tbh anyway and so I just don't get to bed until the early hours. Sometimes I nap if I have a free afternoon.



*Slowly approaches back into the thread after not being around for a wile....* LOL 

WOW this thread got active when I was away! Sheesh! A lot happened. I am just gonna respond to this real quick.... 

I love the gravestones in the Fade mission.... did you notice them? 



Spoiler



Solas' was "To die Alone". So much for that.... [ENDING!!!!!] :O He dumps me.... becomes the dread wolf.... Dies Alone???? is choice.... NO DOUBT a hard one.... *sniff* I tool the "Original 3": Solas, Cass and Varric - I usually take Sera but I wasn't about to give her PTSD!



I am chosing to stay up ALL NIGHT TONIGHT to make a second elf character. "Wise Adult Choices". I am sorry, but GTA V Heists just came out and my common-law boyfriend has been HOGGING THE PS4.... ALL DAY, EVERY DAY..... and before THAT it was Helldivers.... IT NEVER ENDS..... so while he sleeps tonight, it will be MY chance to take over the PS4.... Till he goes to class at 8:30am (ewww... gross.... we HATE 8:30am classes.... we are too old for that sort of thing.....) But he will comer home at 10am or so.... and he can have the PS4 back. But from 4am-10am its MINE. 6 hours. That's all I get. He gets practically 12-14.... EVERY DAY. Its not fair.... But I haven't played Inquisition in WEEKS.... and I am ITCHING to get back into it.... I NEED MY FIX!!!! LOL!!!! AND ROMANCE CULLEN!!!!


----------



## akabetty (Mar 12, 2015)

Character Name: Haelwyn Lavellan
Race: Dalish Elf
Gender: Female
Class: Mage - Necromancer
Who you Romanced, or intend to (if anyone): Solas



Spoiler



Mages or Templars?  I sided with the Templars despite Haelwyn being a mage. Basically: She believes only the Dalish have the right to practice magic and any human that does essentially has no idea what they are doing. If renegades (a la Mass Effect) existed in Dragon Age, she would be that. 

Who did you Support to become Divine? Vivienne. Leliana was far too extreme and Cassandra bore this visceral hatred for Haelwyn (much to my personal dismay).

On romancing Solas: This was tough. I really loved him and his whole arc was perfect (I am a sucker for the heart wrenching - the more there is, the happier I am). I have tried to romance other NPCs with other Inquisidorks but have lost interest fairly quickly. Solas, like Zevran and Fenris before him, stole my heart.



Character Name: Ashuur Adaar
Race: Qunari
Gender: Male
Class: Warrior - Two Handed (no specialization)
Who you Romanced, or intend to (if anyone): Dorian



Spoiler



Mages or Templars?  Ashuur is the fluffiest of all Qunari and he sided with the mages. He took one look at Dorian and yeah, that was that. Whatever Sparkler wants, Sparkler gets.

Who did you Support to become Divine? Cassandra because Ashuur met her first. He's a simple guy and dislikes complicated decisions. In fact, he was against even becoming Inquisitor and constantly thought it really should have been Cassandra leading.


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 12, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> *Slowly approaches back into the thread after not being around for a wile....* LOL
> 
> WOW this thread got active when I was away! Sheesh! A lot happened. I am just gonna respond to this real quick....
> 
> ...



Hi :3

I did notice them , that was kind of sad about Solas . I tried to do all puzzles in the game and I did like the extra points in the fade. I loved Dorian in the fade, so unfazed as always.

Noo kick him off, DA is far more important . I understand that need to stay awake and game, good luck with Cullen he's a real sweetie , bit awkward cute at times. I agree btw morning starts suck .


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 13, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Hi :3
> 
> I did notice them , that was kind of sad about Solas . I tried to do all puzzles in the game and I did like the extra points in the fade. I loved Dorian in the fade, so unfazed as always.
> 
> Noo kick him off, DA is far more important . I understand that need to stay awake and game, good luck with Cullen he's a real sweetie , bit awkward cute at times. I agree btw morning starts suck .



Haha.... Marriages are about compromises, lol. Technically, according to the government census, we have lived together long enough to be considered "Common-Law Married" (living together over 3 years...or is it 2.... either way we have been together 7 years, haha). ONE DAY we will get ACTUALLY married, when we both have out degrees in hand. He has his, and is doing his Masters, I am still in my undergrad, doing my thesis.... XD

Before he was in his Masters, our finances were broken down like this: I would have financial leverage during the school year, working 2 jobs, and over the summer he would work a full-time job and I would volunteer and HE would pay the bills. So 8 months of the year I paid the bills, 4 months of the year, he did. Now that he is in his Masters, he earns WAY more money than both my jobs combined..... so now 12 months of the year he pays rent and living expenses. So I guess that gives him the right to do what he wants. The PS4 IS technically HIS. It was a gift from his friends - they mailed it to him, a white Destiny PS4. Our copy of Inquisition is technically his too, since HE bought it. Of course he willingly lets me share these things, I have my own PSN account, etc.... But if he wants to play GTA V..... I can't exactly kick him off.... especially when the very friends he is playing with are the friends that BOUGHT HIM the PS4 in the first place! Sad truth.... But I really can't argue with that..... 

Anyway, at 4am, is friends go to sleep, so he goes to sleep, so I go fire up Dragon Age.... XD 

I made 2 Characters....

Character Name: Eleanor
Race: Dalish Elf
Gender: Female
Class: Rogue Daggers
Who you Romanced, or intend to (if anyone): Curious about Josephine....
My boyfriend has 2 female characters (he has beaten the game several times, but also started characters and not completed the game with them XD). He beat the game with a female Dwarf who romanced Iron Bull (because its basically.... US.... he is 6'5" (or 198cm) and I am 5'2" (I don't know my own height in cm, but I am very, very short.... like a dwarf, lol.... and he is very, very tall, like a Qunari!). 
He posted this funny video of Iron Bull "being romantic" with his character: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FMUEl6RRl1A Its not a sex scene or anything like that. Just a remark by Iron Bull while he is drunk XD 
Then he made a lesbian Qunari that he played through the game on Nightmare with and romanced Sera.... Oh man.... don't romance Sera with any race but a Qunari.... she has a certain.... fetish, I guess.... because the dialogue is priceless.... XD 
But I am curious about a lesbian relationship between my elvish character and Josephine.... I am not a lesbian or bisexual myself, but my boyfriend isn't gay and he made a human gay mage out to out-fabulous Dorian! LOL! (As well as romance him). I have never heard of anyone romancing Josephine, and I am curious about what would happen. 

Character Name: Elouise
Race: Dalish Elf
Gender: Female
Class: Self-loathing Mage (in which I side with the Templars) XD
Who you Romanced, or intend to (if anyone): Cullen... because it HAS to be done.... HE has to be DONE. Because SOLAS won't DO ME.... (sadly....)


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 14, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Haha.... Marriages are about compromises, lol. Technically, according to the government census, we have lived together long enough to be considered "Common-Law Married" (living together over 3 years...or is it 2.... either way we have been together 7 years, haha). ONE DAY we will get ACTUALLY married, when we both have out degrees in hand. He has his, and is doing his Masters, I am still in my undergrad, doing my thesis.... XD
> 
> Before he was in his Masters, our finances were broken down like this: I would have financial leverage during the school year, working 2 jobs, and over the summer he would work a full-time job and I would volunteer and HE would pay the bills. So 8 months of the year I paid the bills, 4 months of the year, he did. Now that he is in his Masters, he earns WAY more money than both my jobs combined..... so now 12 months of the year he pays rent and living expenses. So I guess that gives him the right to do what he wants. The PS4 IS technically HIS. It was a gift from his friends - they mailed it to him, a white Destiny PS4. Our copy of Inquisition is technically his too, since HE bought it. Of course he willingly lets me share these things, I have my own PSN account, etc.... But if he wants to play GTA V..... I can't exactly kick him off.... especially when the very friends he is playing with are the friends that BOUGHT HIM the PS4 in the first place! Sad truth.... But I really can't argue with that.....
> 
> ...



I know, I was just making a joke . I'm in a similar position actually, I'm engaged but in no rush to get married tbh. Wow your boyfriend has some cool friends, very generous gift. I'll check out the video in a bit . 

Ah Josephine, I'm not sure what it is about her but she's the one character I just don't find attractive in game . I wish we could romance Cassandra as a female tbh that would be epic . I'm not gay but I'm comfortable with myself so do play lesbians in games sometimes, one of my female Shepard's in ME romanced Liara and Kelly. I'm thinking of making a male character to romance Dorian in DA:I, he's amazing .


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 14, 2015)

Okay, I've been away from Inquisition so long that I'm just going to start over. Part of me mourns the loss of all those hours I put into sidequests and crafting, but it's been like a month and a half since I played it and I don't even remember where I'm at in the story anymore, so I feel like it's best to just restart. Basically just remaking Snowpea, though.

*Character Name:*
*Race:* DWARF. Always dorfs. If you put a dwarf option in a game I will literally never choose any other race. Reppin' for my fellow shawty-smalls etc etc
*Gender:* Lady~
*Who you Romanced, or intend to (if anyone):* Iron Bull was an accident last time. Dunno if I'll repeat that; probably not. To be honest, I only really romanced him because he showed up in my room unexpectedly and things weren't progressing with Josephine - but I've since learned that her romance is heavily dependent on the main story stuff so I'm gunning for Josie exclusively this time. Which isn't to say I won't flirt with virtually everyone else in the game still. HOPE SHE DOESN'T MIND.
*Mages or Templars?* Mages always. This is why my beloved Vivienne will always hate me. I'm sorry Viv, but mages everywhere just got to be free.
Will let y'all know when I get to the other stuff.
Gonna go sword 'n board again as well.

My partner's party consists of Vivienne, Blackwall and - at my insistence - Cole. Viv can't stand my free-all-the-mages bull**** so as much as I love her, I'm probably just gonna snag Dorian as my mage once more. Cole is mandatory. I don't know how I feel about Sera, since she was kind of slinging slurs around during a few dialogues with her and it made me uncomfortable :/ But I want that extra party slot to go to a gal... so I dunno who's gonna occupy that yet. I'd feel real weird traipsing around with an all-dude party. Wish I could bring Scout Harding with me ;_;


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 14, 2015)

Just realized I didn't add a name up there ^ ^ ^

I dunno if I wanna go with Snowpea again, but all my DA and Skyrim characters have had cute little food names, so... huh. I've had variations on Parsnip, Celery, Cupcake, and lord knows what else, so picking a new one that's not too craycray is actually giving me some difficulty, haha

ETA: I named that poor child Bing Cherry.


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 17, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> I know, I was just making a joke . I'm in a similar position actually, I'm engaged but in no rush to get married tbh. Wow your boyfriend has some cool friends, very generous gift. I'll check out the video in a bit .
> 
> Ah Josephine, I'm not sure what it is about her but she's the one character I just don't find attractive in game . I wish we could romance Cassandra as a female tbh that would be epic . I'm not gay but I'm comfortable with myself so do play lesbians in games sometimes, one of my female Shepard's in ME romanced Liara and Kelly. I'm thinking of making a male character to romance Dorian in DA:I, he's amazing .



Very cool that you're engaged!  Engagement for us? Well.... theres no ring on my finger.... Have I agreed to marry him? Yes. Has he formally "Popped the Question" in a grandiose manner? No. Informally? Certainly. Jokingly (but still serious)? Many times. Has the ring been picked out? Yes, years ago. He knows the specifications: Color, Cut, Clarity, Karat, everything. its a 25th Anniversary Celebration Canadian Diamond Ring - No Blood Diamond - Mined in the Northwest Territories - 3 Diamonds (for Past Present & Future), White Gold, with the middle diamond being slightly larger. All circular in shape. 
Here: I can show you the ring: 
This is what "Celebration Canadian Diamonds" are: http://www.peoplesjewellers.com/category/index.jsp?categoryId=4421217
The ring: http://www.peoplesjewellers.com/product/index.jsp?productId=53234706
Its SI2 for clarity, which is a bit on the low side, with "noticeable inclusions at 10x magnification". I was hoping for VS-range, but I like that ring, and what matters more to me is that its mined in Canada and pure in THAT regard. They have other VS-range diamonds that are Canadian, but they are 3-diamond rings, and they are like $12,000! 

Have you watched the video yet? Honestly, its like 15 seconds.... its very short.... ^^ Well worth it!

Josephine isn't really attractive, no. But she has a personality my character could get along with, I think.... She greets me in Elven, first and foremost (with what little she knows of it, anyway). She is busy, busy, busy.... and then we talk on the balcony and pass the time cracking jokes. I save her life a few times.... We dance together in Orlais at the Ball held after "the Game".... she can be quite the romantic. And her a Lilliana had a "thing" going on.... at some point.... HAHAHA..... that was funny.... how frank Lilliana was about it....  XD

Romancing Cassandra WOULD be epic. She kind of leads you on, doesn't she? Everyone else (except Dorian) shuts you down pretty quickly wen the hitting on gets out of hand and is "unwelcome" but Cass reciprocates it! "You flatter me" she says! I adore Cass... The Varric's Book quest was hilarious..... the expression on her face... "Don't TELL me!" *Snags book* HAHAHA. My boyfriend romanced Cass because he said Cass and I are similar - we are both strong-willed women, who are goal driven, fierce, can hold their own in a fight, have short hair, but secretly are ladies at heart who are romantic and like to be bookish and read romance novels (well, not me) and have picnics!  XD

Cool! You play other Bioware games!  I played the Mass Effect trilogy as well! I romanced Garrus though. XD I wanted to make a Fem Shep to romance Specialist but never did.... 

Dorian is FABULOUS. XD 

I had a weird glitch the other day on my mage character.... I was in the Hinterlands, trying to get into Redcliffe... and my character just started... floating! I talked to the soldier.... and I was hanging in the air like a marionette! Like in a falling pose! Swimming through the air! But like 2 feet off the ground! I could move the analog stick around and hover.... lol.... it was so strange! I made a clip of it and saved it. If you want I can upload it to YouTube and show it to you - that way you can see my mage character lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



infinikitten said:


> Okay, I've been away from Inquisition so long that I'm just going to start over. Part of me mourns the loss of all those hours I put into sidequests and crafting, but it's been like a month and a half since I played it and I don't even remember where I'm at in the story anymore, so I feel like it's best to just restart. Basically just remaking Snowpea, though.
> 
> *Character Name:*
> *Race:* DWARF. Always dorfs. If you put a dwarf option in a game I will literally never choose any other race. Reppin' for my fellow shawty-smalls etc etc
> ...



Couldn't you back out of your relationship with Iron Bull with the "Safe Word"?? ^^


----------



## SuperaDorian (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh man oh man! Other people to talk to about Inquisition! My best friend and her husband are so slow and virtually no one in my day-to-day life plays it.

Anyways, so far I have 2 Inquisitors.

My first (and so far favourite) Inquisitor:
Character Name: Cespel ((Prince of the Trees))
Race: Dalish elf, archer
Gender: Male
Who you Romanced, or intend to (if anyone): Dorian. If you can't tell I really really love Dorian.



Spoiler: Experienced player questions



He supported the mages and Cassandra.



I also made up a whole back story for Cespel and may be willing to share if anyone is interested.

My second Inquisitor:
Character Name: I don't even know what her first name is I just keep calling her the Adaarsehole
Race: Tal Vashoth mage
Gender:Female
Who you Romanced, or intend to (if anyone): Blackwall. Their kisses are super awkward I love it.



Spoiler: Experienced player questions II



She is supporting templars and is subsequently best friends with Vivienne and has not decided on a new Divine yet.


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 18, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Very cool that you're engaged!  Engagement for us? Well.... theres no ring on my finger.... Have I agreed to marry him? Yes. Has he formally "Popped the Question" in a grandiose manner? No. Informally? Certainly. Jokingly (but still serious)? Many times. Has the ring been picked out? Yes, years ago. He knows the specifications: Color, Cut, Clarity, Karat, everything. its a 25th Anniversary Celebration Canadian Diamond Ring - No Blood Diamond - Mined in the Northwest Territories - 3 Diamonds (for Past Present & Future), White Gold, with the middle diamond being slightly larger. All circular in shape.
> Here: I can show you the ring:
> This is what "Celebration Canadian Diamonds" are: http://www.peoplesjewellers.com/category/index.jsp?categoryId=4421217
> The ring: http://www.peoplesjewellers.com/product/index.jsp?productId=53234706
> ...



Ty ^^, lol we were like that when we first started talking about it. We aren't sure when we'll actually get married but we have found a place that lets you design the rings and that's all ethical sourced stones and gold. We want our birth stone ruby (we share a birth stone :3) in it but not sure of the exact design yet. I have two engagement rings lol, first one is a yellow gold cluster of solitaire White diamonds which he picked, it goes with the other one though which is yellow gold with black and white diamonds. I don't wear either much lol, honestly I dislike wearing jewellery most of the time. I'm thinking if I have this problem with a wedding ring I'll just get my finger tattooed or something, just to show I'm actually married . Those are beautiful rings , Canadian diamonds look stunning.

I did watch it , I'd love to see your video as well If you don't mind uploading it. I haven't logged into YouTube for ages, I'll have to to like them .

Yes I love Bioware, so crazy but I normally romance Garrus on my plays as well . Usually I go with Kaidan for ME1 then Garrus for 2 and 3. I did romance Thane in ME2 a few times but never carried it on, too sad .

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperaDorian said:


> Oh man oh man! Other people to talk to about Inquisition! My best friend and her husband are so slow and virtually no one in my day-to-day life plays it.
> 
> Anyways, so far I have 2 Inquisitors.
> 
> ...



Ohh Blackwall, I've been curious about that romance. I think I might have to try him next .


----------



## SuperaDorian (Mar 18, 2015)

I highly recommend it. He is actually really cute to romance in his own "Blackwall" way. And I do recommend doing the optional kisses a few times just for one line of dialogue. It may not mean anything to most people but it had me in stitches.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 18, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Very cool that you're engaged!  Engagement for us? Well.... theres no ring on my finger.... Have I agreed to marry him? Yes. Has he formally "Popped the Question" in a grandiose manner? No. Informally? Certainly. Jokingly (but still serious)? Many times. Has the ring been picked out? Yes, years ago. He knows the specifications: Color, Cut, Clarity, Karat, everything. its a 25th Anniversary Celebration Canadian Diamond Ring - No Blood Diamond - Mined in the Northwest Territories - 3 Diamonds (for Past Present & Future), White Gold, with the middle diamond being slightly larger. All circular in shape.
> Here: I can show you the ring:
> This is what "Celebration Canadian Diamonds" are: http://www.peoplesjewellers.com/category/index.jsp?categoryId=4421217
> The ring: http://www.peoplesjewellers.com/product/index.jsp?productId=53234706
> ...



Oh god that's right! I completely forgot about that. /facepalms


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 19, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Ty ^^, lol we were like that when we first started talking about it. We aren't sure when we'll actually get married but we have found a place that lets you design the rings and that's all ethical sourced stones and gold. We want our birth stone ruby (we share a birth stone :3) in it but not sure of the exact design yet. I have two engagement rings lol, first one is a yellow gold cluster of solitaire White diamonds which he picked, it goes with the other one though which is yellow gold with black and white diamonds. I don't wear either much lol, honestly I dislike wearing jewellery most of the time. I'm thinking if I have this problem with a wedding ring I'll just get my finger tattooed or something, just to show I'm actually married . Those are beautiful rings , Canadian diamonds look stunning.
> 
> I did watch it , I'd love to see your video as well If you don't mind uploading it. I haven't logged into YouTube for ages, I'll have to to like them .
> 
> Yes I love Bioware, so crazy but I normally romance Garrus on my plays as well . Usually I go with Kaidan for ME1 then Garrus for 2 and 3. I did romance Thane in ME2 a few times but never carried it on, too sad .



See, we are like the opposite - our wedding is PLANNED already! We know the church, the priest (he has a significance to both of us, really dow to earth guy, already agreed to do it), the flowers, the caterer, everything.... I am the kind of person that likes predictability. A wedding can be SUPER stressful. We also want full financial control. My boyfriend thinks I am nuts. I think its the most logical. First and foremost, I know my father won't pitch in (he is selfish that way, not that he doesn't have the money, he most certainly does! But he doesn't help fund my education even when I am in trouble - I have been on my own since I was 16 when I moved out. I don't have siblings, and my mother died when I was 19. He is my only family). Being that he is my only family, him not contributing and my boyfriend's family contributing would tip the scales of the two families and add pressure on my Dad and possibly conflict. Besides, if my boyfriend's parents pay for, let's say, the flowers, or the catering, they will want to have SOME say in choosing and making selections and making decisions on my behalf. It is OUR wedding. It is going OUR way. So WE are paying for it OURSELVES. NO ONE else has control but US. I don't care if it takes a couple years to save up to have it exactly how we plan for it (not that its particularly extravagant). But the flowers are roses.... for a particular, sentimental reason, besides "romantic".... and those aren't cheap! XD He has a big family, lol, and I just have.... well.... my Dad.... hahaha..... Pretty quiet on my side of the church.... XD 

Since its my boyfriend's PS4, he has it set up on Share Factory so that YouTube videos that are posted on MY PSN account automatically go to his second YouTube account that he never uses, unless its for a school project or something. His REAL videos go under "Piemanthe3rd", but I swear I am not named "Dustin Jones" lol. My name is Katherine  I will upload the video, sure  Maybe I can fix it so its linked to my account..... 

Oh, Thane..... VERY tragic.... I DO love him dearly though.... the story with his son.... Oh man, I nearly got choked up. Who I REALLY love though is Mordin Solus.... the Scientist Salerian song.... Hahaha.... but then he sings is when he sacrifices himself to cure the Genophage.... OMG..... OMFG..... AHHHHHH..... I CRIED!!!!!! If I could romance him I totally would.... I was so into him.... Mordin is SO my type.... But then he DIES. BROKE MY HEART! I don;t think I ever cried so hard over a character's death in a video game before..... AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! *sniff* 



Spoiler: Blackwall



But.... he is a TRAITOR! I don't think I could do it.... No.... just.... no.......


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> See, we are like the opposite - our wedding is PLANNED already! We know the church, the priest (he has a significance to both of us, really dow to earth guy, already agreed to do it), the flowers, the caterer, everything.... I am the kind of person that likes predictability. A wedding can be SUPER stressful. We also want full financial control. My boyfriend thinks I am nuts. I think its the most logical. First and foremost, I know my father won't pitch in (he is selfish that way, not that he doesn't have the money, he most certainly does! But he doesn't help fund my education even when I am in trouble - I have been on my own since I was 16 when I moved out. I don't have siblings, and my mother died when I was 19. He is my only family). Being that he is my only family, him not contributing and my boyfriend's family contributing would tip the scales of the two families and add pressure on my Dad and possibly conflict. Besides, if my boyfriend's parents pay for, let's say, the flowers, or the catering, they will want to have SOME say in choosing and making selections and making decisions on my behalf. It is OUR wedding. It is going OUR way. So WE are paying for it OURSELVES. NO ONE else has control but US. I don't care if it takes a couple years to save up to have it exactly how we plan for it (not that its particularly extravagant). But the flowers are roses.... for a particular, sentimental reason, besides "romantic".... and those aren't cheap! XD He has a big family, lol, and I just have.... well.... my Dad.... hahaha..... Pretty quiet on my side of the church.... XD
> 
> Since its my boyfriend's PS4, he has it set up on Share Factory so that YouTube videos that are posted on MY PSN account automatically go to his second YouTube account that he never uses, unless its for a school project or something. His REAL videos go under "Piemanthe3rd", but I swear I am not named "Dustin Jones" lol. My name is Katherine  I will upload the video, sure  Maybe I can fix it so its linked to my account.....
> 
> ...



Lol I kind of have some things in mind (like blue roses, I've always wanted blue roses and pink because they have a special meaning for us, first gift from him to me ) but I'm not as religious as my fianc? so I'm not fussed about a church wedding whereas he would like one. I also don't want to wear a white dress. We're taking the planning slow. 

Haha lol it's ok, I'm trying to remember the name on my account it's been so long since I used it . Normally I browse offline on there but due to the advertisements annoying me I now also use other sites as well. I look forward to seeing the video .

Yes it was a sad story , I did see videos with a Thane romance in ME3 with the Citadel DLC and that was so sad . Mordin is awesome, easily one of the best characters. I was really sad he had to die in my 'perfect' import so I went back to ME1 and played through so he survived . The deal with the Salarian's isn't such a bad idea with Wreve in charge and I'd rather loose Wrex than Mordin .



Spoiler: Blackwall



i know, but I've always been a sucker for a beard


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 19, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Lol I kind of have some things in mind (like blue roses, I've always wanted blue roses and pink because they have a special meaning for us, first gift from him to me ) but I'm not as religious as my fianc? so I'm not fussed about a church wedding whereas he would like one. I also don't want to wear a white dress. We're taking the planning slow.
> 
> Haha lol it's ok, I'm trying to remember the name on my account it's been so long since I used it . Normally I browse offline on there but due to the advertisements annoying me I now also use other sites as well. I look forward to seeing the video .
> 
> ...



BUT MORDIN EVEN SAYS IT HIMSELF!!!! "Has to be me" AHHHHH! *cries* SO SWEET! It IS true though. It DOES have to be him. HE started the Genoiphage. His dying wish basically should be to save to Krogan race. And it is. And he DOES. And he gives his life to do it. While HUMMING THE TUNE! 

And WHA-WA-WAAAAAAT!!!!!! WREX IS AWESOME! NO! WREAVE IS A JERK! Can't put Wreave in Charge. I'm sorry.  If anyone should be Eve's baby daddy it should be WREX! XD

Aahahahahah! ......beards. XD 
I like my men clean shaven. Gentlemanly. Well-groomed. 
But my boyfriend is sometimes lazy and doesn't shave for days or weeks and grows out a beard. An awful beard. He can't grow a good beard.  
His lineage is English, Irish, Welsh and Indian (as in from India, not Native American)
NOTHING about him looks Indian except this ONE thing: his facial hair. Indian men can't grow full beards. They are sparse and flat and there are patches of skin in between..... it doesn't grow in properly.... lol..... HE NEEDS TO  SHAVE! (But he doesn't). So he looks shaggy and unkept half the time....


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> BUT MORDIN EVEN SAYS IT HIMSELF!!!! "Has to be me" AHHHHH! *cries* SO SWEET! It IS true though. It DOES have to be him. HE started the Genoiphage. His dying wish basically should be to save to Krogan race. And it is. And he DOES. And he gives his life to do it. While HUMMING THE TUNE!
> 
> And WHA-WA-WAAAAAAT!!!!!! WREX IS AWESOME! NO! WREAVE IS A JERK! Can't put Wreave in Charge. I'm sorry.  If anyone should be Eve's baby daddy it should be WREX! XD
> 
> ...



Lol that tune . This should all probably be spoilered so,


Spoiler: ME Spoilers



I know I just didn't want my favourite Salarian to die , in the play through where he lived though Eve didn't have any children because in order to save Mordin both Wrex and Eve have to die, which means not saving the Genophage data in 2 (I felt so evil ). But then Mordin agrees they aren't ready for a cure and thanks you then leaves to work on the crucible project. You still get a note pad from him in the Citidel DLC and you get the most tactical advantage from this outcome, Slarian and Krogan support plus Mordin as a war asset, but I felt really bad for tricking the Krogan. Although not completely bad as in this scenario they are spoiling for a revenge war. I've watched videos of all versions of this and I'd hate to play the one where you have to shoot Mordin or Wrex in 3, which you have to if Wrex survives and Eve lives and you still want to trick the Krogan. Wreave is too stupid to work out the deception and tells all Krogan he alone cured the Genophage mad and believes it until the end, Wrex however does work it out and confronts you. I couldn't bring myself to shoot Wrex in ME1 so let Ashley do it . Mordin will never agree it's the right choice to trick the Krogan if Eve or Wrex are alive so renegade Shep shoots him  I could never do that.



Haha usually I'm the same , but I do like a sleek looking full beard on the right face.


----------



## SuperaDorian (Mar 19, 2015)

Spoiler: In response to the Blackwall thing



I know that he is a traitor and I agree that it was tough to romance him at first. But I got a mission with him that I did not get with my first playthrough that helped him be a much more sympathetic character. It is also interesting getting to know him again and picking up on the nuances of how he phrases things that points towards his fraudulent nature. If anything, I found it very rewarding to romance him as he comes across as the classic huge softie which is a trait I love in romanceable characters. Sorry for interrupting/interjecting!


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 19, 2015)

SuperaDorian said:


> Spoiler: In response to the Blackwall thing
> 
> 
> 
> I know that he is a traitor and I agree that it was tough to romance him at first. But I got a mission with him that I did not get with my first playthrough that helped him be a much more sympathetic character. It is also interesting getting to know him again and picking up on the nuances of how he phrases things that points towards his fraudulent nature. If anything, I found it very rewarding to romance him as he comes across as the classic huge softie which is a trait I love in romanceable characters. Sorry for interrupting/interjecting!





Spoiler: Blackwall :3



I have watched a few vids of scenes from his romance, he does seem like a nice character once he opens up a bit . I enjoyed flirting with him until Skyhold (I keep my options open until then ) and I heard you get a special mission for him in his romance plot. I think what was putting me off was his backing away from my character during the first flirt option at Skyhold but I'm going to romance him next .


.


----------



## SuperaDorian (Mar 19, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Spoiler: Blackwall :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can understand the flirting with everyone, I do the same. I almost romanced Sera completely by accident on this playthrough but luckily I did a little bit more with Blackwall that I defaulted into his romance. I am a weirdo who plans out exactly who my Hero of Fereldan/Hawke/Inquisitor is going to be like before romancing a certain character. I blame that on the fact that I am a writer and I like compiling back stories for my characters that flow into the game story and would ultimately help make sense of why they would be attracted to a certain character/characters.


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 24, 2015)

To get this thread active again, I propose a vote! 

Bioware recently released this: http://www.dragonage.com/en_US/news/dragon-age-ultimate-party-winners
The Ultimate Party, across all Dragon Age games: Varric, Morrigan and Allister. 

I think it fitting to do an Inquisition-ONLY themed vote: This time which each CLASS in mind.... 

For Rogues I vote: 
Cassandra, Solas and Sera 

For Warrior I vote:
Iron Bull, Vivienne (with healing), and Cole 

For Mages I vote:
Dorian, Cassandra and Varric 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 24, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> To get this thread active again, I propose a vote!
> 
> Bioware recently released this: http://www.dragonage.com/en_US/news/dragon-age-ultimate-party-winners
> The Ultimate Party, across all Dragon Age games: Varric, Morrigan and Allister.
> ...



I wouldn't even know where to begin with this. Ultimate party, for me, would be Cole, Dorian, and reaching back into DA2 for Isabela. Or somehow hauling Josephine into battle. Love that gal. Sera, Vivienne and Cassandra aren't really leaving a very strong impression on me so far, other than "whoa Sera let's not use slurs" and "Sorry Viv I gotta free dem mages" and Cassandra is never happy with me anyway so... haha


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 24, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> To get this thread active again, I propose a vote!
> 
> Bioware recently released this: http://www.dragonage.com/en_US/news/dragon-age-ultimate-party-winners
> The Ultimate Party, across all Dragon Age games: Varric, Morrigan and Allister.
> ...



Inquisition only party for my Mage if I could only pick three (I always play a Mage): Cassandra, Varric and Solas. One heavy hitter, one rogue for locks and traps and another Mage with a different set up to mine.  

Usually I don't stick with a main party but pick my team based on the mission if I have any information before hand. For example for my heavy hitter I use Blackwall or Cassandra (sword and shield), but I'll take Iron Bull if I think a one handed tank is needed. And I like hearing different dialogues between party members.


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 24, 2015)

Spoiler: This is the shield I have Blackwall carrying....XD


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 24, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Spoiler: This is the shield I have Blackwall carrying....XD



Haha that's awesome , best shield in game .


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 24, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> Haha that's awesome , best shield in game .



Agreed


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 25, 2015)

So the new single player DLC jaws of Hakkon is out, the news was a surprise to me but I guess it's no surprise about the timed exclusive deal to Microsoft for it.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow, DLC already? o_o That was fast. Or at least it feels like it to me - I know there are people who've beat the game multiple times over by now but I'm still chugging along~


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 25, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Wow, DLC already? o_o That was fast. Or at least it feels like it to me - I know there are people who've beat the game multiple times over by now but I'm still chugging along~



There's been a few online multiplayer DLC's but this is the first single player one. For now it's only available on PC and Xbox one from what I've read.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 26, 2015)

Siiigh. Of course. /sits in the corner with PS4

I'm not in any rush, I'm sure we'll get it eventually, but still. Blah. Hate when they do that with DLC.


----------

